# Bad Vilbel (Wald)



## DrMainhattan (7. April 2009)

Hallo,
fährt jemand öfters im Bad Vilbler Stadtwald?

Wer "betreibt" denn diese kleine Dirt-/FR-Strecke dort...? Ist jetzt kein 20 Minuten Downhill aber ne witzige Abwechslung ist's auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Hathunter (8. April 2009)

Öfters wäre jetzt übertrieben, da ich erst zugezogen bin. Klingt aber interessant. Wo geht das ganze genau los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonbaendiger (8. April 2009)

Nun, da ich schon länger in Vilbel wohne treibe ich mich natürlich auch hin und wieder im Vilbeler Wald rum. 
Vorwiegend, wenn ich Lust habe und mich mal 1 Std auszutoben. 

Wer mittoben will darf sich gerne melden!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2009)

Vermutlich betreiben die ein paar Kiddies aus der Umgebung, zumindest beim letzten Mal haben wir uns die Kunststückchen von Zweien ne Weile angesehen.
Und mit den Rädern hatten die keine lange Anfahrt.

Wir fallen da auch gerne mal ein so als Feierabendrunde. Über die Hohe Straße hin, die Trails abgrasen, ein paar mal den o.g. Spielplatz runterfahren (das letzte Mal habens wir auch mal bergauf getestet) und über den Wanderweg am Berger Hang wieder runter Richtung Maintal.

Wenn Zeit ist nehmen wir auf dem Hinweg auch mal den Wanderweg am Berger Hang bergauf!


----------



## Freakstyler (10. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich werde bald nach Vilbel ziehen u. wollte mal wissen ob es die Strecke oder was aehnliches zum DH/FR fahren dort gibt.


----------



## Meister Alex (10. Mai 2012)

Ist die Strecke im Vilbeler Wald da wo der ehemalige Ami Schießstand war?
@ Chaotenkind: Welchen Wanderweg am Berger Hang meinst du denn? Den, der an den Bischofsheimer Tennisplätzen vorbei führt und dann an der Vogelschutzwarte oberhalb vom Ried nach Bergen führt und dann am Ende der Markstraße wieder raus kommt?
Ist Teil meiner Hausrunde wenn ich mal zum Fähren komme, Vilbeler Wald ist auch ein Teil meiner Runde, hat sich da in letzter Zeit etwa so viel verändert? Glaube da muss ich doch wohl mal wieder eine Runde drehen....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Wie der Spielplatz jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht, da ich das letzte mal  vor einem Jahr dort war. Ob da mal ein Schießstand war, keine Ahnung,  es ist aber eine größere Wiese im unteren Bereich. Könnte sein.
Der Wanderweg nennt sich "Schöne Aussicht". Ich fahre ihn von Bergen bis Bischofsheim, so Höhe Stumpfgrabenstraße. Tennisplätze hat es dort nicht, nur Gärten und Wiesen. Momentan gehen die Feierabendrunden mehr zum Hahnenkamm in die Bombenkrater.


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade mal in google Maps geschaut. Ist der Weg am Berger Hang den ich meine. Nach deiner Beschreibung ist die Stelle im Vilbeler Wald der, mittlerweile renaturierte, ehemalige Schießstand. Der Weg am Berger Hang ist leider, gerade an Wochenenden, stark genutzt, da kann es an der ein oder anderen Stelle schon mal ganz schön eng werden. Aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme hatte ich da bisher keine Probleme. Hahnenkamm ist da schon alleine von den Höhenmetern eine andere Hausnummer. Bombenkrater bin ich auch ab und zu mal, meistens Samstag Mittags sofern es die Familie toleriert. 
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Bodenprobe (22. Mai 2012)

Freakstyler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde bald nach Vilbel ziehen u. wollte mal wissen ob es die Strecke oder was aehnliches zum DH/FR fahren dort gibt.



Hmm, so wirklich Berauschendes gibt es eigentlich nicht im Vilbeler Wald und der Umgebung. Ist eher etwas zum "Stündchen auspowern" auf leichtem Terrain, wenn man nicht mehr Zeit zum "echten" Mountainbiken hat. Nichts was man nicht zur Not auch mit ´nem Cityrad machen könnte. ;-)

Die kleine "Freeride-Arena" hat ein Ausmaß von ungefähr 20x20m. (geht auch mit dem Cityrad, wenn man die Buckel nur überfährt) 

Aber man hat stellenweise einen schönen Ausblick bis zum Taunus. Schön um einfach zwischendurch ein bisschen zu rollen, nach der Arbeit oder einfach zwischendurch.


----------



## gersch84 (9. August 2012)

Tach,

ich wohne auch in Bad Vilbel (Gronau) und ich nutze den Vilber Wald in meiner Feierabendrunde. Mehr schaffe ich unter Woche nicht. Die Waldarbeiter haben im Herbst auf der Verbindung vom Berger Hang zu der kleinen FreerideStrecke, leider das Holz so gefällt, dass man da nicht mehr durchkommt. Es wird aber langsam ein neuer Pfad um das Fallholz eingefahren!!

Man kann aber auch prima in Killianstädten von der Hohen Strasse aus -> durch den Wald -> nach Büdesheim fahren.Ist ein schöner kleiner Pfad auf ca 2km Länge immer bergab durch den Wald. Und man kann das ganze auch im Kreis fahren.

Das ist alles nicht vergleichbar mit dem Taunus, aber für "nach der Arbeit" mit ein paar Strassen- oder WegKilometern kann man gut Kondition aufbauen.

Mfg Gersch84


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (19. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole hier das Bad Vilbeler Thema mal wieder hoch 

Ich bin nach Bad Vilbel - Massenheim zugezogen, kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus, suche aber eine gute Feierabendrunde - kann auch gerne etwas grober ausfallen das Ganze.

Mir ist schon klar das Bad Vilbel hier nicht so viel zu bieten hat wie der Taunus, dennoch wäre es super über diesen Weg hier die ein- oder andere anspruchsvolle Tour herauszufinden 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten und Vorschläge, gerne auch für gemeinsame Touren!

Gruß und schönes Wochenende

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medicus_85 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo @ all,

Ich wohne erst seit kurzem in Bad Vilbel. Frage wo kann man hier schöne Touren fahren ( workout so 25-40 Km) Bin bisher immer nur an der Nidda richtung Karben, Okarben etc gefahren aber mir wäre es mal nach einer anderen Tour.

Andy 28 Jahre
Ich fahre ein Univega HT 29 er


----------



## sipaq (19. Juni 2013)

Bis zur Saalburg oder Hohemark sind es ca. 17km. Wenn Du über Friedrichsdorf fährst kannst Du bergauf die Gickelsburg mitnehmen und bergab die Trails dann bis Seulberg  zurückfahren.

Das dürften so ca. 35km sein, je nachdem wo in BV Du wohnst. Mach Dich einfach mal via OSM schlau, was es da so an interessanten Wegen gibt.


----------



## Medicus_85 (19. Juni 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Bis zur Saalburg oder Hohemark sind es ca. 17km. Wenn Du über Friedrichsdorf fährst kannst Du bergauf die Gickelsburg mitnehmen und bergab die Trails dann bis Seulberg  zurückfahren.
> 
> Das dürften so ca. 35km sein, je nachdem wo in BV Du wohnst. Mach Dich einfach mal via OSM schlau, was es da so an interessanten Wegen gibt.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werd ich mal schauen. Gibt es auch schöne Wege in der Wetterau ??? Gibt es Leute die gern in der Gruppe fahren ???


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. Juni 2013)

Es gibt auch eine ganz nette CC-Runde (ca. 15min) im Stadtwald selbst, fahre ich selbst von Zeit zu Zeit. 

Ist perfekt für Intervalltraining bzw. dann, wenn man kurz (1-1,5h) und hart fahren möchte. Bei Interesse einfach PN, dann sage ich bei meiner nächsten Runde Bescheid.


----------



## sipaq (23. Juni 2013)

Kann das nur bestätigen. Bin heute statt meiner Standard-Nidda-Ballerrunde bis Gronau mal in den Vilbeler Stadtwald gefahren.

Fazit: Trails gibts da auch (OSM weiß wo) und auch ein paar Höhenmeter kann man da ergattern - weniger als im Taunus aber mehr als an der Nidda 

Ich fands spaßig. Ich werde fortan meine Nidda-Runde absetzen und fortan lieber in den Vilbeler Stadtwald fahren.


----------



## Nuke2 (25. Juni 2013)

schön zuhören das jetzt mehr los sein wird. gibt ja ein paar trails im stadtwald

gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kann das nur bestätigen. Bin heute statt meiner Standard-Nidda-Ballerrunde bis Gronau mal in den Vilbeler Stadtwald gefahren.
> 
> Fazit: Trails gibts da auch (OSM weiß wo) und auch ein paar Höhenmeter kann man da ergattern - weniger als im Taunus aber mehr als an der Nidda
> 
> Ich fands spaßig. Ich werde fortan meine Nidda-Runde absetzen und fortan lieber in den Vilbeler Stadtwald fahren.



gibt es davon ein gps? mitfahren fällt wegen meiner arbeitszeiten nämlich leider flach momentan, schaffe es nicht mal zur vereinsausfahrt am wochenende. wär deshalb sehr an einer solchen runde interessiert, wäre nämlich schnell da ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Juli 2013)

Der Wald ist winzig, da fährst Du über den Lohrberg, kuck mal bei google maps nach der Straße "Am Galgen", von da aus einfach in den Wald rein und alle Wege ausprobieren. Der Wald liegt in einer Senke, es geht also meist irgendwie hoch oder runter. Kann man alles ungefedert fahren, macht ziemlich Spaß. Wenn Du den systematisch abfährst, bekommst Du auch in einem Rutsch alle Wege durch.


----------



## sipaq (4. Juli 2013)

@powderJO:
Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PM, dann schick ich Dir was. Alternativ kann ich Dich auch mal mitnehmen, aber ich bin Dir wahrscheinlich viel zu langsam (siehe Lago-Fred)


----------



## Lung (10. Juli 2013)

Ach sieh an, hier gibt es tatsächlich einen Thread über den Bad Vilbeler Wald? 

Also im Wald muss definitiv mehr gehen als ich bisher gesehen habe. Die kleine FR-Strecke hab ich aber noch nicht erblicken dürfen.

Aber dann ist man dem einen oder anderen sicherlich schon begegnet .


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2013)

sipaq schrieb:


> @powderJO:
> Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PM, dann schick ich Dir was. Alternativ kann ich Dich auch mal mitnehmen, aber ich bin Dir wahrscheinlich viel zu langsam (siehe Lago-Fred)



du hast poooossstttt


----------



## sipaq (11. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> du hast poooossstttt


Du jetzt auch.


----------



## Nuke2 (21. August 2014)

Geht hier noch was ?


----------



## gersch84 (22. August 2014)

Ich bin aus Bad Vilbel weggezogen! Ich bin raus ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnkoGenius (23. August 2014)

Na Ja, keine Ahnung, ob hier noch was geht... Ich fahre immer in Hofheim und Kelkheim...

VG
Andreas


----------



## Off (19. September 2014)

Ich bin hier ab und an Unterwegs....Ist sozusagen mein neuer Hauswald  Für eine schöne Abendrunde allemal gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailSau80 (16. November 2014)

Gibt's da vielleicht gps Daten von dem sreckenanfang? 
Wäre echt nett wenn die wer hätte. ...


----------



## sipaq (16. November 2014)

Einfach hinfahren und gucken. Der Wald ist nicht groß. In einer halben Stunde bist Du einmal rundherum gefahren. in max. 1,5 Stunden hast Du alle irgendwie erkennbaren Wege/Trails abgefahren. Sei doch mal ein wenig Oldschool und probier es auf die althergebrachte Weise.


----------



## TrailSau80 (16. November 2014)

An oldshool liegts nicht 
aber es hätte ja sein können....


----------



## Nuke2 (20. November 2014)

Hallo TrailSau,

gegenüber von der Musterhausausstellung gehts auf den Waldparkplatz. Von da direkt in den Wald. An der Baubude rechts durch das Tor und los gehts  bis zur nächsten Schwingtür. Durch dir Tür und das stück sehr steil durch den Wald und wieder auf den Waldweg . Nach der nächsten Waldwegkreuzung gehts irgenwann rechts ab und dann wirds Flowig rund um den Wald


----------



## TrailSau80 (21. November 2014)

Alles klar...danke


----------

